# Attention: Disconnecting battery DOES not clear the ECU adaptation values



## PABS (Apr 3, 2003)

Hmm...this really got me thinking...I have the DinanS2 in my 330ci w/5spd.

There is no doubt the throttle/engine behaves differently at times...sometimes it feels very responsive and sometimes not....I usually wait for the engine to warm up before taking it up the revs, but even after warm up and prolonged driving it changes.

I've always attributed the slugish engine response to the DSC intruding or the clutch doing it's self adjusting thing...with so many variables to consider I suspect it is a combination of all..

There must be some truth to what Joe says (ie Dinan said) because on cold start the whole throttle/engine is very sensitive...what I mean it exhibits a very non-linear curve...what I mean is that early in the morning when I first start driving it is very difficult to get any smooth throttle/clutch behavior....as it warms up it gets much smoother

The early morning behavior reminds me of engines with radical cam timing that don't like to run at low rpm's.

So bottom line I think is that Dinan's claims are correct..the software does nothing for power but does significantly alter the throttle/butterfly dynamics...

Just my opinion..YMMV


----------

